# Can I change my username?



## Rigor Mortis (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I signed up for this site just to read posts, and I picked a pretty  name.

Would you mind changing it to Rigor Mortis?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 20, 2008)

No.


----------



## daybean (Aug 20, 2008)

< look at the silly name i picked.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll tell you that your user title is spelled wrong. "Oppealin'?

I think you meant "appealing", right?


And it can be changed.  I was just playing. It does cost $129 US, though. We have to pay the server for the upgraded bandwidth.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bob you're an ass


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 20, 2008)

It's changed. Just make sure you log in using your new name.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 20, 2008)

I fixed your fucked up title, too.  Hope you like my choice.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 20, 2008)

That title is quite fitting.


----------



## daybean (Aug 20, 2008)

so sevensevenseven is now open for me to take?


----------



## Nerina (Aug 20, 2008)

Go for it.


----------



## daybean (Aug 20, 2008)

...connect four


----------



## daybean (Aug 20, 2008)

im so lame


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 20, 2008)

daybean said:


> so sevensevenseven is now open for me to take?



Yep. You saw the price. Rigor paypal'd me right away.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 20, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yep. You saw the price. Rigor paypal'd me right away.



But you charged me 500! This is not fair!!!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Everybody knows you charge women more. It's called the PerogativePrice.

(As in, it's a women's... 'Cause duh... they change their mind a lot. )


----------



## Nerina (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 21, 2008)

I know, girlfriend! Shocking!


----------



## Nerina (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm just going to become a male lesbian, that might solve my problems!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 21, 2008)

I know all the right people. 




.... wait. That's sounds kinda funny. Like, who's on first... ok, I'm lost.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I'm just going to become a male lesbian, that might solve my problems!



Kinky.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I might have seen some videos about shit like that... what they call it? Like, Tranny Trick Surprise or something?


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Aug 21, 2008)

Lmfao, you guys are great.

Thanks for the name change 

If you want SevenSevenSeven, take it.. but I'm sure you were being sarcastic.

I'm aware my thingy is 'oppealin,' but its an inside joke. No one on here would get it, but I LoL


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 21, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I think I might have seen some videos about shit like that... what they call it? Like, Tranny Trick Surprise or something?



Interesting.


----------



## daybean (Aug 21, 2008)

who told me to change my name to Beanday , i think its already taken. he was wise and just awesome. he got banned for some reason.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 21, 2008)

daybean said:


> who told me to change my name to Beanday , i think its already taken. he was wise and just awesome. he got banned for some reason.



 ! Are you serious? That was me, I was kidding, I didnt even know there was someone called Bean Day, I just changed your name around!


----------



## El Caco (Aug 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> But you charged me 500! This is not fair!!!!!



You must be a starfish, it only cost me 20


----------

